# forgotten sci fi



## petethepete (Feb 24, 2012)

does anyone remember an old scifi tv series made with puppetry. it had a character i think female who had an eye patch. and there was a gallion sail ship style spaceship that came to the rescue of the protagonists. i think made in the 70s or 80s.


----------



## dask (Feb 24, 2012)

Thunderbirds?


----------



## petethepete (Feb 24, 2012)

no not thunderbirds. it was all set in space


----------



## dask (Feb 24, 2012)

Fireball XL5?


----------



## petethepete (Feb 24, 2012)

possibly xl5 would have to watch it to see. doesnt look right in the pictures on google though.


----------



## Dave (Feb 24, 2012)

Starfleet

(If not that, which seems to fit, then it would have to be some Gerry Anderson show, so maybe -)

Terrahawks


----------



## JunkMonkey (Feb 24, 2012)

My first thought_ Lavender Castle_ quite a bit of wooden ship imagery in that, but it's a bit late for your dates


----------



## JunkMonkey (Feb 24, 2012)

I just had a "Bingo! found it!" moment when I discovered this:

http://film.thedigitalfix.com/content/id/70011/star-fleet-the-complete-series.html



But then I noticed Dave had already mentioned it


----------



## iansales (Feb 24, 2012)

It's Starfleet - see my review of it here.


----------



## petethepete (Feb 24, 2012)

thanx guys Star Fleet fits and looks right many thanx.


----------

